# Need advice on gear setup



## Grunky (Mar 21, 2019)

Stiff boots will be more responsive but less forgiving.
Maybe it will be a bit harder to learn on because of that, but for the same reason it may help you not learn with bad habits due to boots to soft.

I'd say, if the boots fits you well, don't worry and have fun


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

If your boots fit well and they do not hurt your feet, then you are good to go for progressing your riding. 
Some snowboarders take several seasons (including myself) to get the correct-fitting boots. You might be ahead of most riders with your skill/experience if you already have boots figured out and dialed in. 

For board and bindings:
As you progress and get faster, you will know when a new setup is needed. Or, once you figure out if you prefer riding a certain style (powder, freeride, all-mountain, freestyle, park). 

If I am not mistaken, the Rome Mechanic has an extruded base. You may consider a stiffer board later with a sintered base, which holds wax better than extruded and will allow for better glide & speed down the mountain. 

And to match up with a stiffer board & faster riding, you would also consider stiffer bindings. Staying within the Union line, the Union Force or Strata would both be a step up from the Flite Pro for later progression. 

In the meantime, just get as many days as you can on the mountain and keep riding!


----------



## Jchen (Nov 29, 2020)

I live about 4 hours from the nearest resort. It’s hard for me to time powder days with a full time job and not good enough yet to try freestyle. How do you know when you’re ready for a new board and bindings?
Does it ever make sense to upgrade just the bindings or board alone to stiff?


----------



## Grunky (Mar 21, 2019)

For me it was during demo days.
I went to the demo stand, showed them what I had and asked them fopr something a little more aggressive.
I tried a first one, felt good on it, it was more stable.
Came back, asked for another one a little stiffer, and so on until they gave me a board which was too much for me.
I then had an idea of what kind of board I felt good with.

Also, some people will buy new board not because they overepower their actual, but for the pleasure of changing and having a new board 

Edit: try different profiles too: camber / hybrids / rocker / ...


----------

